# Painting walls different color at an outside corner



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I have an outside corner of two walls where my dining room meets my living room. I wan't to paint one wall one color and the other another color. This will leave the transition of color right on an outside corner. WHat's the best way to do this? They are plaster walls with sort-of rounded corners, If I just mask a straight line down the corner, will it look funny? 

These are not my walls, but give a visual idea of what I mean. Forget about the bricks, but I'd like the wall to the right to be one color and the one to the left to be another.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

I may be a little more dificult with the rounded corners but heres what I do. 

Don't roll the corner, roll right up to it, trying not to let the roller touch the edge or overlap. Then take a brush and do short brush strokes horizontally, not vertically, out to the corner all the way up. If you do this on both colors, both coats you end up with a very clean looking line where the corners meet.

You may have to vary your technique for the rounded corners.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

cool thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

That's pretty rounded
Usually I roll right up to the edge, and let the color fall where it falls
That's pretty big though, I might try and decide which color I want the majority of the "corner" to be (whether the "corner" is "room" or "hall") and paint it that way


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

HAHA SLick, I swear we've done this before. I think you may not have realized that I wrote "these are not my walls". My corners are not nearly as rounded as that. Thanks for the advice. I am guessing more and more that it doesn't matter as much as I thought at first.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Lol...probably
....and probably


----------



## nursevespa (Aug 10, 2006)

*Same Dilemma*

Hi folks,

I've got the same problem. Only my corners are VERY rounded, and the walls are significantly textured on top of it. 

My initial thought was to tape a straight line down the middle of the corner and very carefully hand paint to ensure a straight line. I'm using a subtle difference in shades of the same color, so I'm hoping if it's not perfect, it still wont be an eye sore. Wish me luck!


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Good Luck nursevespa
Please tell us how it works out


----------



## SgtBaldy (Jul 18, 2006)

i always feel bad about painting over peoples nice faux work.


----------

